# .:: FS-WHEELS/KITS/CUST. PAINTED KITS/JVRIES ::.



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys,
I havent been around in a while, work/full scale cars have me tied up, so I wont be back building for another few months. I will have my car finished this summer, and can get back into models then, but until then, I must sell the majority of my stuff! I would LOVE to sell EVERYTHING as a LOT, so feel free to make me an offer for EVERYTHING TOGETHER, otherwise seperate is fine. My loss is your gain, so here is what I have to offer :




NOT PICTURED :

1:24-1:25 SCALE

•	AMT-ERTL 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE (GLASSHOUSE) 12.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1976 CHEVY CAPRICE (GLASSHOUSE) 12.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL CUSTOM CADILLAC LOWRIDER 12.00 SHIPPED
•	MONOGRAM 59’ CADILLAC ELDORADO SEVILLE HARDTOP 14.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL MERCURY COUGAR STREET MACHINE 8.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL MOBNOGRAM 65’ CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER 12.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1995 FORD RANGER 10.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL-MONOGRAM 2 N’ 1 CADILLAC ESCALADE 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1966 FORD THUNDERBIRD 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL “THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-TOKYO DRIFT” VEILSIDE TOYOTA SUPRA 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1962 CHEVY IMPALA 10.00 SHIPPED 
•	REVELL MONOGRAM 06’ DODGE MAGNUM SRT8 10.00 SHIPPED


PICTURED


1/10th West Cost Choppers Diecast Matte Black Rod : $25.00 SHIPPED















































BETOS CUSTOM PAINTED 76' CAPRICE (DARK KANDY RED/RED CANDY/FLAKE FADE (PICS DONT DO JUSTICE TO THE QUALITY OF THIS PAINT) - $35.00 SHIPPED















































BETOS CUSTOM PAINTED CHEVY DUALLIE (BROWN KANDY/RAINBOW FLAKE) - $30.00 SHIPPED




































BETOS CUSTOM PAINTED 76 CAPRICE (RED/ORANGE KANDY FADE - FLAKE) $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

MORE....


EL CAMINO KIT - PRE CUT DOORS/BED FLOOR - $10.00 SHIPPED



















SHAVED 70 IMPALA - CUSTOM CUT TRUNK $10.00 SHIPPED




























4 MOM TOGGLE SWITCHES - NEW - $8.00 SHIPPED











PEGASUS WHEELS - ALL NEW - $8.00 EACH SHIPPED










MICRO SERVOS FOR HOPPER REAR LIFT $8.00 EACH SHIPPED


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

MORE...


3 VON DUTCH 1/64 CARS - 3 LOWRIDER 1/64 CARS - ALL 6 FOR $15.00 SHIPPED[/COLOR]












































































JEVRIES CADI R/C HOPPER - $150.00 SHIPPED





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os...re=channel_page


THANKS FOR LOOKING BUILDERS! AGAIN IF ANYONE WANTS TO PURCHASE EVERYTHING TOGETHER, THE PRICE WILL DROP A GREAT DEAL


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

MORE...


3 VON DUTCH 1/64 CARS - 3 LOWRIDER 1/64 CARS - ALL 6 FOR $15.00 SHIPPED[/COLOR]












































































JEVRIES CADI R/C HOPPER - $150.00 SHIPPED





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os...re=channel_page


THANKS FOR LOOKING BUILDERS! AGAIN IF ANYONE WANTS TO PURCHASE EVERYTHING TOGETHER, THE PRICE WILL DROP A GREAT DEAL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 16 2009, 01:26 AM~14202819
> *MORE....
> 
> SHAVED 70 IMPALA - CUSTOM CUT TRUNK $10.00 SHIPPED
> ...


I'll take these.... Let me know a price... :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

[BETOS CUSTOM PAINTED 76 CAPRICE (RED/ORANGE KANDY FADE - FLAKE) $35.00 SHIPPED









I'll take this one if still available.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 15 2009, 10:26 PM~14202828
> *JEVRIES CADI R/C HOPPER - $150.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT ON THIS BAD BOY


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jun 16 2009, 06:40 AM~14204446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sending pm now


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jun 16 2009, 08:43 AM~14205169
> *PM SENT ON THIS BAD BOY
> *



checking PMs now!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

do you got some pumps bro??


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

No pumps sorry!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

JEVRIES CADI R/C HOPPER - $150.00 SHIPPED





































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os...re=channel_page
THANKS FOR LOOKING BUILDERS! AGAIN IF ANYONE WANTS TO PURCHASE EVERYTHING TOGETHER, THE PRICE WILL DROP A GREAT DEAL 
[/quote]

do you have some pics of the actual car and what condition its in??????


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 15 2009, 10:26 PM~14202828
> *JEVRIES CADI R/C HOPPER - $150.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


PENDING :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

If the caddy deal falls through let me know.


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

do u still have the impala lowrider and ne rims left???


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I SENT A PM LASTNITE AFTER YOU POSTED UP ON THE ELCO AND WHEELS...BUT ITS COOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

LOWRIDERMODELS---I will get you no worries  

CADDI HOPPER PENDING - WAITING ON MONEY ORDER

RANGER PENDING - WAITING ON MONEY ORDER

KANDY RED CAPRICE SOLD

6 sets of wheels/cut trunk 70 IMP SOLD

homie 1/64 cars,1 glasshouse kit, caddi kit SOLD


I have 2 more sets of wheels left, I will post up which ones they are shortly, I have to look at which ones I had duplicates of, I know one is the 22" wires, and the other are gold/chrome dz's not sure of the number.

elky is still for sale


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 16 2009, 07:35 PM~14212224
> *LOWRIDERMODELS---I will get you no worries
> 
> CADDI HOPPER PENDING - WAITING ON MONEY ORDER
> ...


*ITS ALL GOOD BRO...LET THE OTHER HOMIES GET AT'EM, I HAD TO USE MY PAYPAL TO FEED THE KIDS TODAY! NO WORRIES HERE!*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

JEVRIES HOPPER SOLD


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have some other stuff to sell :


Derek Jeter Autographed baseball w/mahogony and glass display case $115.00

Michael Vick Autographed Falcons Stats Jersey

Byrom Leftwich Autographed Jags Jersey

Infinity Kappa Perfect 5.1 COMPONENT SYSTEM brand new in box never opened!



should I list all this in a seperate thread, titled RANDOM NON MODEL SHIT, or just list it here?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 17 2009, 04:11 PM~14220038
> *I have some other stuff to sell :
> Derek Jeter Autographed baseball w/mahogony and glass display case $115.00
> 
> ...


Take it to the swap meet fool. :uh:


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

is the 62 impala gone?? ne pegasus rims left...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont have swap meets lol, I am selling it all dirt cheap, so figured I would post it all here----new thread for that stuff or no? I also have a small collection of high quality rep watches (breitling, omega, bell & ross, rolex, panerai) that I would like to shell off...


The 62 isnt gone, all pegasus wheels are


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pics of leftwich jersey and 5.1 infinity


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 17 2009, 02:13 PM~14221210
> *Take it to the swap meet fool.  :uh:
> *


man you're on to talk huh? weren't u sellin shirts too? :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Per request, here are the other things I have for sale 

















































































































The speakers look just like this, I wont open the box, this way I can sell them as still sealed....they again are brand new, never opened, Ill sell them for more than 50% off of retail.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Watches (Not that cheap new york shit....best available)


Bell & Ross Phantom 01-92 46MM (sapphire crystal)









Rolex Day Date - Presidential Bracelet - Blue M.O.P Diamond Dial (sapphire crystal)










































ROLEX DAY DATE - BLACK M.O.P DIAMOND DIAL - PRESIDENT BRACELET (SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL)


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Panerai PAM187 Chono1000m (working chronos, sappire crystal, leather croc strap)


















Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 45mm SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL

































Breitling Bentley Motors - Chocolate Dial - Working Chronos, Sapphire Crystal

































Panerai Radiomir Black Seal 




















ALL WATCHES HAVE INDIVIDUAL SERIAL NUMBERS, all correct markings, numbers, etc....all but the bentley have never been worn, only displayed in my watch winder, the bentley was worn, and has a few scuffs on the clasp


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice watches!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 wow dawg. you got some nice azz watches in here man. I aint gonna send no offers for them cause I aint got nothin close to what they are worth. Great watches though dawg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 18 2009, 01:54 AM~14225711
> *:0 wow dawg. you got some nice azz watches in here man. I aint gonna send no offers for them cause I aint got nothin close to what they are worth. Great watches though dawg!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 I'm with ya. I couldn't get in the range of them prices but they are sick.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This cracks me up....I thought for a minute I was on Ebay or Craigslist.

Too Funny...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, and you would be surprised on what I would accept on the watches, send me an offer


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

IF YOU PAYED WITH PAYPAL, YOUR ITEMS WILL BE SHIPPED OUT TOMORROW AND TRACKING INFO FOWARDED TO YOU. I BOXED EVERYTHING UP TODAY/WRAPPED/ETC AND READY FOR DROP OFF AT USPS WITH DELIVERY CONFIRMATION.

IF YOU PAYED MONEY ORDER, I WILL PM YOU THE DAY IT ARRIVES FOR A SHIPPING ADDRESS.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

He forgot to mention that some individuals can only trade goods with him because probably there money is no good...weird... :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lol, J relax, I havent returned your PM yet because I am checking on shipping....I dont need anything, a trade was just an option.....MONEY IS MONEY.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 18 2009, 10:09 AM~14227794
> *Lol, J relax, I havent returned your PM yet because I am checking on shipping....I dont need anything, a trade was just an option.....MONEY IS MONEY.....
> *


Guess I jumped to conclusions too fast, sorry 'bout that.  
I'm just used to do transactions straight away, pay for the item and have it shipped. Kinda revved up lately just came across too many bullshitters.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont need to bullshit over a $10.00 kit man  I just wanted to make sure I didnt tell you how much shipping was, then get to usps, and it actually be $15.00 more than I told you, leaving me with no money for the deal, lemme talk to usps about the price, unless you have a second to check online and get the price 


Infinity speakers sold


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 18 2009, 11:04 AM~14228327
> *I dont need to bullshit over a $10.00 kit man  I just wanted to make sure I didnt tell you how much shipping was, then get to usps, and it actually be $15.00 more than I told you, leaving me with no money for the deal, lemme talk to usps about the price, unless you have a second to check online and get the price
> Infinity speakers sold
> *


I hear ya.  I paid $20 on Ebay to have 2 kits shipped First class mail. Depends a bit on weight, just lemme know, if you find out it's a bit more that's just fine with me.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

J, shipping would be $24



bump


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

how much for the 62 impala shipped to oxnard,ca 93030?? ru gonna get ne rims netime soon???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 18 2009, 07:26 PM~14233565
> *J, shipping would be $24
> bump
> *


I'm down, let me know where the money needs to go. Thanks.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 18 2009, 07:26 PM~14233565
> *J, shipping would be $24
> bump
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

both rolex's and chocolate dial bentley sold!!!!!


I will sell the omega, and the bell & ross both for $150 each!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sapphire crystal, both automatic movement of course, cheap!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

We're talking replica's right? 

Still waiting for an answer on the 76 Caprice and '65 Imp together and paypal addy.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

paypal sent for 59 caddy seville hardtop


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

59 Caddy sold


Jevries - I sent that PM, lemme resend


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 21 2009, 06:45 AM~14252283
> *59 Caddy sold
> Jevries - I sent that PM, lemme resend
> *


Nope, didn't receive that PM, only the one in which you ask which two kits I want.


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

u get my pm?

money order on 

lowrider cadi kit 
67 caprice kit 
and set of chrome pegisus whels was sent on friday 

thanks hommie


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Orlando, got it


Jevries, lemme get home tonight and be sure I have the 76 caprice still, count , etc and ill shoot you my paypal, the 65 is yours for sure----and you def want an unpainted caprice?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

all watches sold except for the paneria radiomir black seal----$140


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

have you sold the AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS for 10 dollars yet? if not i call dibs


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

any caprice's left? and if painted, do you include the rest of the kit?
and do you have any two toned spoke's (like chrome and gold) ect?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1 more painted caprice, 1 more kit caprice. i dont think i have the kits, no 2 tones spokes, gmc you got dibs


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

everyone who paid with paypal, your items shipped out this morning at 10am, I will send you tracking info tonight via EMAIL or PM...


Solo---hopper shipped as well


Waiting on all the other money orders from others


Jevries, shipping on 2 kits to teh netherlands, today for me was total of $31.00, pricey as hell


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Homie 

You sure its shipped with First Class mail international?

The shipping price is just as high as shipped with Priority Mail international..... :0 

Lemme know the $ i still owe you 

and off course i send you the rest with Paypal


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 22 2009, 06:16 PM~14264166
> *everyone who paid with paypal, your items shipped out this morning at 10am, I will send you tracking info tonight via EMAIL or PM...
> Solo---hopper shipped as well
> Waiting on all the other money orders from others
> ...


Did you get my PM about the MO on it's way???

It should be there by now.... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep got all pms, I havent been home today to check mail, it could be in the box, once its here, they will ship


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool bro.  Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Rest of the shipping $ send and a bit to cover the Paypal fee


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 22 2009, 03:16 PM~14264166
> *everyone who paid with paypal, your items shipped out this morning at 10am, I will send you tracking info tonight via EMAIL or PM...
> Solo---hopper shipped as well
> Waiting on all the other money orders from others
> ...



If you read my PM from June 16th I've stated FIRST CLASS mail...$31is for priority mail which is a total waste of money. I also didn't receive an asnwer on the 76 Caprice pm'ed you on June 17th.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

J...I told you once I got the price I would let you know, and once I figured out if the Caprice was left I would let you know.....I am letting you know that from my post office, in the box that I will ship to you in, $30 is the cheapest possible shipping that they can offer on those 2 kits. I agree, expensive.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

any 76 caprice kits left


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 22 2009, 10:54 PM~14269196
> *J...I told you once I got the price I would let you know, and once I figured out if the Caprice was left I would let you know.....I am letting you know that from my post office, in the box that I will ship to you in, $30 is the cheapest possible shipping that they can offer on those 2 kits.  I agree, expensive.
> *


I'll stick to Ebay then... knowing right away if an item is still aviablable or not and don't have to wait for 7 days. Thanx anyway.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry: Got the money order back in the mail today. Said you moved on it. What's the deal? :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

SCUR RAPE IN IT-----I am not sure what "moved on it" means....I also dont know what you mean by WHATS THE DEAL....Im waiting on a money order, to ship your shit. I did not move into a diff house, I did not "move on anything"......you either postmarked it wrong, or did not put the proper address..

Jevries----Cool.


Lonnie---1


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jun 23 2009, 02:22 PM~14272952
> *SCUR RAPE IN IT-----I am not sure what "moved on it" means....I also dont know what you mean by WHATS THE DEAL....Im waiting on a money order, to ship your shit. I did not move into a diff house, I did not "move on anything"......you either postmarked it wrong, or did not put the proper address..
> 
> Jevries----Cool.
> ...


LOL :biggrin: well obviously something isnt right... I sent it to the addy you sent me in PM. 

Shoot it to me again and I'll get it out again... I am really startin to hate the Post office.... :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks everyone, got $30 money order today, will ship those today


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, that was the address that was on the envelope for this MO Mitch. I will send it again, but I really hope you receive it. Obviously if you've gotten one money order, the addy is correct.... Stupid Post office. :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah I have received 4-5 money orders in the last few days, plus watch straps, parts for my car, etc...not sure why that one was returned? If I were gonna screw you over, id keep the money order and say I didnt get it lol, not send it back.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Id consider selling the rest as a lot, dirt cheap


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

what models do u have left???


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

what models do u have left???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1/10th scale bomb
Black Cherry Caprice
Duallie
Cut Elky
Von Dutch Cars
Servos
Switches
Flocking Black / Gray

•	AMT-ERTL MERCURY COUGAR STREET MACHINE 8.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL MOBNOGRAM 65’ CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER 12.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1995 FORD RANGER 10.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL-MONOGRAM 2 N’ 1 CADILLAC ESCALADE 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1966 FORD THUNDERBIRD 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL “THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-TOKYO DRIFT” VEILSIDE TOYOTA SUPRA 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1962 CHEVY IMPALA 10.00 SHIPPED 
•	REVELL MONOGRAM 06’ DODGE MAGNUM SRT8 10.00 SHIPPED

ALL THIS IS LEFT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Money Order going back out tomorrow Bro. Hopefully it makes it to you this time :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
got the package today and in great shape
thank you sir  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

glad it made it old low slow


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

do u have paypal???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes I have paypal


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I landed in Chicago today, anyone who pays paypal or has a money order arrive between now and 4th of July, your items will be shipped on July 5th  I am in Chicago for 7 days.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

got my stuff today :biggrin: 

Thanks Homie.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

no prob roy


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

WILL SELL ALL OF THIS FOR $95.00 SHIPPED



Cut Elky
Von Dutch Cars
Servos
Switches
Flocking Black / Gray

•	AMT-ERTL MERCURY COUGAR STREET MACHINE 8.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL MOBNOGRAM 65’ CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER 12.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1995 FORD RANGER 10.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL-MONOGRAM 2 N’ 1 CADILLAC ESCALADE 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1966 FORD THUNDERBIRD 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL “THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-TOKYO DRIFT” VEILSIDE TOYOTA SUPRA 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1962 CHEVY IMPALA 10.00 SHIPPED 
•	REVELL MONOGRAM 06’ DODGE MAGNUM SRT8 10.00 SHIPPED



WILL ADD THE DUALLIE PAINTED, AND BLACK CHERRY CAPRICE PAINTED and sell EVERYTHING together for $140 SHIPPED


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pm me bro... im still waiting......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Patience is a virtue, in teh meantime, chop that top


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 7 2009, 07:59 PM~14407252
> *Patience is a virtue, in teh meantime, chop that top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

will sell EVERYTHING else for $130 shipped, including the painted models


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm sent!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

everything has now been sold


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 9 2009, 07:52 PM~14427822
> *everything has now been sold
> *



*SO YOUR NO LONGER A MODELER???????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sometimes I model my ass, or one cheek atleast...lol

JK, I held on to the good stuff  I plan on building, but until I finish and sell the Porsche, clean out the storage room for an area to do so in, I have to post pone building for a bit 

Once a modeler always a modeler


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is whats holding me up so much


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SO NO MORE CARBON BMW ? NOW YOU IN THIS ! wHATS YOU GOING TO SAY YOU OWN NEXT A McLaren F1 AND POST UP 3 PICTURES ?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol....mini doesnt like it that some of us actually have nice real cars 

hence me driving lolz, check the photobucket link, and hate away haters 


PS---a 30k porsche, is far from a million dollar F1, btw, its for sale for anyone whos interested.

BTW--my "carbon" bmw is in this photobucket as well, wth does carbon bmw even mean?

http://s700.photobucket.com/albums/ww3/Car...4/MY%20PORSCHE/


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:|


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 13 2009, 12:13 AM~14453682
> *lol....mini doesnt like it that some of us actually have nice real cars
> 
> hence me driving lolz, check the photobucket link, and hate away haters
> ...



Not hating on you MITCH just you never built a complete kit , and when asked whats up you always came back about a new car , moving to the house on the beach worth 1,000,000 it just always seems you tring to impress us with a bank roll like some bitch would over a pimp with fur coat ! Almost unbeliveable sometimes .

Carbon BMW IS MEANING THE BLUE 1 YOU SHARED PICS OF A WELL BACK YOU TOLDS US THE YOU HAD DONE THE CARBON FENDERS , HOOD , FRONT BUMPER , THE TRUNK AND WAS ABOUT TO DO THE DOORS BUT YOU SENT $10,000 ON THE CUSTOM WHEELS ! 

AND PEEP OUT MY PHOTOBUCKET ! JUST CAUSE I HAVE PICS IN THERE OF REAL RIDES DOESN'T ALWAYS MEAN THEIR MINE !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL at Mini---1. I am driving all of my cars in pictures, the galleries show the cars from day 1-present. 2. the bmw wasnt as dramatic as you make it, it was a 325ci lol, for god sakes---with a shit load of CF parts. (and the wheels were 5k, not 10 ...bbs LM's, no dayton wire wheels here brother)

This topic wasnt opened to discuss which kits I have finished...and I wont sit here and defend building a Porsche, over a model car---I think we all know which gets more respect.

BTW--there are a few videos of me testing the new straight pipes/race headers that I installed on my make believe Porsche if anyone is interested...I am the white cracker behind the wheel, and my gf is the camera woman who doesnt handle shift shock well....

PSS---I did build both my bmw and the porsche by hand 

here is what I think of your feeble attempt to pown me david!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

EVERYTHING NOT SOLD---DEAL FELL THROUGH, everything I listed the last post, is still up for grabs for the prices I listed it for as a lot-----offers?!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 12 2009, 11:27 PM~14454378
> *  :|
> *


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mitch
I might be interested in a couple more things unless your set on selling it
all as one. if you are its cool let me know
thanks

p.s. that is a bad ass porsche. hell man I would have one if I could afford it.
I have always liked the turbo carrera . like they say porsche there is no substitute !!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cantfademe, still got ya no worries 


Old lowslow, thank you for the compliments  I love it, I love working on it (even tho a job that is quoted to take 4 hours, takes 4 days no matter what), but it isnt very practical so I may be selling soon for something new


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

OK---I WILL SELL ALL OF THIS INCLUDING THE DUALLIE AND CAPRICE WITH CUSTOM PAINT FOR - $110.00 SHIPPED.


Cut Elky
Von Dutch Cars
Servos
Switches
Flocking Black / Gray

•	AMT-ERTL MERCURY COUGAR STREET MACHINE 8.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL MOBNOGRAM 65’ CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER 12.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1995 FORD RANGER 10.00 SHIPPED
•	REVELL-MONOGRAM 2 N’ 1 CADILLAC ESCALADE 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1966 FORD THUNDERBIRD 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL “THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS-TOKYO DRIFT” VEILSIDE TOYOTA SUPRA 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1994 GMC SONOMA SLS 10.00 SHIPPED
•	AMT-ERTL 1962 CHEVY IMPALA 10.00 SHIPPED 
•	REVELL MONOGRAM 06’ DODGE MAGNUM SRT8 10.00 SHIPPED

+

CUSTOM KANDY FLAKED DUALLIE

CUSTOM KANDY FLAKED BLACK CHERRY CAPRICE




















First to call dibs gets it all.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got my sonoma in da mail today mitch. thanks!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

You are welcome SD 

Most of the single kits I sold I made nothing on lol, I paid as much to package/ship them as I took for them lol 


Someone take everything else as a lot, its a great deal!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 17 2009, 06:12 PM~14507298
> *You are welcome SD
> 
> Most of the single kits I sold I made nothing on lol, I paid as much to package/ship them as I took for them lol
> ...


if i sell my bike for the price im looking for you might have a deal


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds good just lemme know


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 17 2009, 08:21 AM~14502062
> *OK---I WILL SELL ALL OF THIS INCLUDING THE DUALLIE AND CAPRICE WITH CUSTOM PAINT FOR  -  $110.00 SHIPPED.
> Cut Elky
> Von Dutch Cars
> ...




That gives you the painted caprice, and painted duallie for free....bump


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is the dullie a compleate kit if so promo or street machene


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Duallie is the full kit, however, it is only promo, so chassis is 1 piece, slide in axles.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

would u take 20.00


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 17 2009, 11:21 AM~14502062
> *OK---I WILL SELL ALL OF THIS INCLUDING THE DUALLIE AND CAPRICE WITH CUSTOM PAINT FOR  -  $110.00 SHIPPED.
> Cut Elky
> Von Dutch Cars
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

PM returned, waiting for response


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

EVERYTHIGN SOLD

cantfademe, PM me your paypal addy.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Everything has been sold, I have decided to sell a few other things and only keep a couple of my unfinished projects, along with some rare kits.

I will be listing another for sale thread tonight, offering up a 65 with complete chromed kit (suspension, frame, engine, etc), another 65 kit, my bowling ball painted kandy caprice, and about 5-6 other great kits.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 24 2009, 05:55 PM~14569230
> *Everything has been sold, I have decided to sell a few other things and only keep a couple
> *


Hope not the White 911 its a nice one with the Turbo wheels


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lmk how much on the 65 with all the chrome


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2009, 03:49 PM~14571535
> *lmk how much on the 65 with all the chrome
> *





too late lol pm'ed  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2009, 02:02 PM~14571645
> *too late lol pm'ed   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 24 2009, 04:25 PM~14571880
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *





dont be mad, you got a 65 wagon comein :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Bodine, 55 shipped


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dropped at birth didnt pick up the chromed 65, i still have the orange/red kandy bowling ball painted caprice, a magnum kit, caddi kit, another 65 kit, and a few other random kits to sell


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PM SENT


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

bump for the magnum, chromed 65, international scout suv, and custom kandy bowling ball flaked glasshouse


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Shitty iphone pics for those who requested, sorry its midnight and i dont wanna get the good camera out lol---as you can see, all new, all real chromed not spray painted


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you have a pm homie....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a lot of PM's, but its 2am and I work in the morning so I will hit everyone back in the morning that I didnt speak to tonight!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a lot of PM's, but its 2am and I work in the morning so I will hit everyone back in the morning that I didnt speak to tonight!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Responded to everyones PM's, first come first serve---who wants the chromed 65?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 4 2009, 09:24 PM~14677819
> *Responded to everyones PM's, first come first serve---who wants the chromed 65?
> *


 :uh: thought we had a deal on the plated 67????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

fademe, lemme check my PMs---sorry, I have responded to so many diff ones I may have been confused! If I promised it to you, its yours!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 5 2009, 10:47 AM~14681503
> *:uh:  thought we had a deal on the plated 67????
> *


jew fucker......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 10:22 PM~14689778
> *jew fucker......
> *


 you snooze you lose homie , sorry kid......


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Still got a a 75 glass house kit for sale?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have jevries caprice hopper, i have a bowling ball/kandy flaked caprice glasshouse with kit, never touched ! also have a magnum, a scout, and a few other kits


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 6 2009, 07:29 PM~14697971
> *I have jevries caprice hopper,*


pics???? :0


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2009, 06:35 PM~14698038
> *pics???? :0
> *


x2 resent ones not the ones taken years ago and how much $$$$$


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ERIC64IMPALA----

EVERY pic you see is recent other than Jevries hopper......

I will get pics up asap. Caprice will be 40 including everything, other kits will be 10 shipped.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

money order for plated 67 purchased... will be in tomorrows mail... :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 7 2009, 09:47 PM~14708910
> *ERIC64IMPALA----
> 
> EVERY pic you see is recent other than Jevries hopper......
> ...


The jevries hopper is the one I want to see


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14697971
> *I have jevries caprice hopper, i have a bowling ball/kandy flaked caprice glasshouse with kit, never touched ! also have a magnum, a scout, and a few other kits
> *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:| :|


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

eric, sending pm


----------

